# Now I'm concerned...HELP...03 A6



## R-U-Up2-iT (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I have had surgery and I can't drive and in the meantime my battery has died. It has been 3 weeks and I was talking to a friend of mine and he was telling me that I may have messed up the car by doing this. So...now I am worried,what truth is there to this or is my buddy messing with me? I appreciate any help I can get! Thank You gentlemen!


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

You should be fine.

You will likely have to reset the one-touch window feature and re-sync your key fobs (remote lock/unlock).

Keep the radio code handy(likely won't need it, but just in case)


But if you were talking about those E65/E66 7-Series.. then yeah.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

i disagree, from my experience the radio is the only thing that will have to be reprogrammed.
you will need to put in the radio code to get the radio out of safe mode. it will be in the owners manual hopefully, unless someone took it out at some point and never put it back.
worst comes to worst you will have to take the car to audi and pay them 60$ for them to get you a new code. 

i have removed the battery for weeks at a time and never had to reprogram the windows or key fobs.


----------



## R-U-Up2-iT (Sep 2, 2012)

That is great to know! It is going to be several more weeks before I can deal with it. I now have a knee scooter to move around with but I still can't work on the car or anything yet. I really appreciate the input!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

